# Pegsuche



## 1lLu$ioN (15. November 2006)

Hi leute, wollte mal anfangen richtig zu grinden... hatte bisher nur so billig pegs die sich immer losdrehen...


so nun wollte ich fragen, welche pegs denn die längsten und am besten rutschenden sind? bin noch eher anfänger im grinden...

ps.: sufu nix gefunden...


----------



## King Jens one (15. November 2006)

also ich fahr die Odyssey Jpeg Lighter und find das die richtig gut das rail lang flutschen das einzige was mir Angst macht ist das die Peg zur mitte hin verjüngt sind. Das coole ist du hast hinten am Peg ne Mardenschrauben die verhindert das sich das peg beim gringen mit dreht! Nen Kumpel von mir fährt die Demolition Dumb chuck Peg und schwört natürlich darauf das coole bei den ist die PVC ummantelung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1lLu$ioN (15. November 2006)

Ja gut, ich wollte aber eigentlich pegs, die auch gut auf stein rutschen... und nicht gleich kaputt gehen...


----------



## Knacki1 (16. November 2006)

Die Demolition gehen nicht gleich kaputt und sliden auch auf Stein... außerdem sind sie schön leicht.

Shadow Titan sind auch net schlecht... aber halt teuer.


----------



## bonsai goofy (16. November 2006)

ich schließ mich king of jens an


----------



## King Jens one (16. November 2006)

ioN" data-source="post: 3188130"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
1lLu$ioN schrieb:


> Ja gut, ich wollte aber eigentlich pegs, die auch gut auf stein rutschen... und nicht gleich kaputt gehen...



Auf glatten Stein kannst du mit den Odyssey Pegs auch langrutschen


----------



## AerO (16. November 2006)

King Jens one schrieb:


> also ich fahr die Odyssey Jpeg Lighter und find das die richtig gut das rail lang flutschen



du machst garkeine rails.


----------



## Misanthrop (16. November 2006)

recht hatter aber...
die jpegs sind schon feine dinger und bis auf die normalen no gos echt super allround pegs...
auf rails gut aber nicht so schön wie die macneil..


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (16. November 2006)

Also sollte richtig gut auch auf bischen kantigem stein rutschen... Welche sind denn erstmal schön lange? und welche rutschen am besten auf stein? weil hier gibts sogut wie keine rails... also nur handrails, aber die werd ich am anfang noch nicht machen...


----------



## DirtJumper III (16. November 2006)

ich denk die animal sind deinen anforderungen gewachsen, wenn ich mich jez noch täusch sind die auch etwas länger


----------



## Dude#33 (20. November 2006)

Ich missbrauche den Thread mal für eine Frage:

Kann ich auch an ein altes Race-BMX von Redline Pegs anbauen, oder hält es das nicht aus? Wo kann ich sehen, ob ich eine 10mm oder eine 14mm Achse habe (auf der Homepage wird das Rad nicht mehr aufgeführt, da schon 3 Jahre alt)?
Ist kein Billigteil aber auch nicht das teuerste gewesen, aber ich hab halt bedenken da es eigentlich nicht zum streeten ausgelegt ist... 
Fahr auch nicht so radikal, aber bei unserem Skatepark isses doch angenehmer als mit dem MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1lLu$ioN (21. November 2006)

omg? achse messen?


----------



## RISE (21. November 2006)

Öhm, also gut, günstig, haltbar und insgesamt toll sind die von Misanthrop erwähnten Macneil Pegs.Animal und Odyssey sind auch gut, aber ich glaub, die Macneil waren die günstigsten von denen.
Hab lange nichts grindähnliches mehr gemacht, aber sonst waren meine immer gut.


----------



## Dude#33 (21. November 2006)

Danke.

Hält das dann bzw. woran könnte ich erkennen, dass es nicht hält? Was kann da brechen? Die Achse?


----------



## RISE (21. November 2006)

Naja, es kommt sicher auf die Stärke des jeweiligen Materials an. Die meisten Pegs sollten aber eine Weile halten. Wenn du viel auf Beton machst, würd ich die 3 genannten in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Dude#33 (21. November 2006)

Gut, dann kommen die her sobald Kohle im Haus ist.


----------



## Flatpro (22. November 2006)

lass es... race bmx+pegs = kaputte kettenstreben ud verbogene achsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude#33 (22. November 2006)

Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus... was kann da kaputtgehen.
Dann fahr ich erstmal so weiter und wenn ich wirklich dabei bleiben werde für Park... dann überleg ich weiter.
Sollte ich dann ein komplett neues Bike holen/aufbauen oder erstmal nur Rahmen und Gabel wechseln?


----------



## Flatpro (22. November 2006)

ich würd dein jetziges rad so lange fahren bis was kaputt geht und die teile dann nach und nach gegen gescheite sachen austauschen


----------



## Dude#33 (22. November 2006)

Jo is wohl das gescheiteste... Hab heute bei einem Disaster mein Kettenblatt verbogen, weils viel zu gross ist (Race halt) -.- Naja ist wieder gerade, aber hab dann noch eine Frage:
Will mir deswegen vorne ein kleineres Kettenblatt holen, aber würde meine Übersetzung gerne ungefähr behalten. Hinten sieht es aber so aus, als ob ich ein Ritzel mit Freilauf hätte. Wie teuer sind die denn? Welche Shops führen die?


----------



## Slim_Shady (22. November 2006)

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter: http://www.bmx-mailorder.de/subcatmenu.php4?CatID=19


----------



## Dude#33 (22. November 2006)

Jopp tut es.
Nur eine Frage hab ich noch: Wieviele Zähne haben die Ritzel maximal? Habe nämlich vorne ein ziemlich grosses Kettenblatt (zählen werd ich morgen, ansonsten sieht mans in meiner Galerie) und will dort ein deutlich kleineres fahren, da ich sonst damit beim Disaster auf das Kettenblatt knalle. Meine Übersetzung würde ich so ungefähr aber gerne behalten, also werde ich hinten ein größeres Ritzel brauchen, oder hab ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler?


----------



## AerO (22. November 2006)

ritzel hinten kleiner = übersetzung wird schwerer
das kleinste was eigentlich gut hält ist 25:9. danach 28:10. alles andere ist out. peng.


----------



## Dude#33 (22. November 2006)

Hm, ich glaub ich werd nicht drum rum kommen morgen zu zÃ¤hlen.^^

Momentan bin auch an einer anderen Sache auch noch am Ã¼berlegen:
Habe zur Zeit noch eine 4 Arm Kurbel, dann brÃ¤uchte ich auch eine neue Kurbel...
Worauf muss ich dann achten, damit das alles passt und ich nicht am Ende zwar die Teile habe, aber sie nicht einbauen kann? Was fÃ¼r Standarts gibt es da und wie kann ich schauen, was ich brauche? Wie gesagt, der Rahmen ist 3 Jahre alt und ich bezweifle da noch technische Daten zu zu finden...

Ach alles beschissen sowas bÃ¶h viel zu kompliziert -.- 

â¬: Grade mal nachgeschaut, zumindest die aktuellen Modelle haben Euro BB


----------



## Trailst4R (22. November 2006)

Dude#33 schrieb:


> Hm, ich glaub ich werd nicht drum rum kommen morgen zu zÃ¤hlen.^^
> 
> Momentan bin auch an einer anderen Sache auch noch am Ã¼berlegen:
> Habe zur Zeit noch eine 4 Arm Kurbel, dann brÃ¤uchte ich auch eine neue Kurbel...
> ...


Da der Rahmen schon etwas Ã¤lter ist kommen wohl nur Euro oder eher noch US BB in Frage. Eher aber US.

Edit: Hab grad dein Bild im eure Bikes gesehn, wenns um das Rad geht hast du ziemlich wahrscheinlich US BB.

Da du dann jetzt (hoffentlich) weiÃt was fÃ¼rn innenlager du hast kannst danach entscheiden was fÃ¼r ne Kurbel du willst.Â´

wichtig bei der Kurbel wÃ¤re halt meiner Meinung nach dass die Achse 22mm hat.

Spontan wÃ¼rde ich dir am ehesten zur Primo Powerbite raten. Bekommst in den meisten Shops fÃ¼r 150 mit Lager und ist ne bewÃ¤hrte kurbel.

aso und Pegs auch wenns schon erledigt is.. jpeg lighter vorn und normale jpegs hinten find ich ne gute kombo.


----------



## Dude#33 (22. November 2006)

Perspektive ist jetzt evtl. nicht ganz so optimal, aber ein besseres Bild kann ich erst morgen machen: http://img160.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lagerzk7.jpg

Ups, ziemlich teuer... ich schau mich evtl. mal nach Alternativen um, kann ja dann hier nochmal nachfragen...

â¬: Kann ich meine alten Lager nicht behalten?


----------



## Flatpro (24. November 2006)

nö, kannse nich, is n anderes system zu 235468%
wenne vorne n extrem kleines kb wills bruachste hinten auch ne neue nabe... gibt nämlich freiläufe nur bis 13 zähne runter und alles was kleiner is cassettennaben halt.. also kaufste dir am besten gleich n neues hinterrad noch dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude#33 (24. November 2006)

Oh oh das wird teuer... hm, wie siehts denn aus, wenn ich n Bashguard einfach dranbauer? Hält dann auch ne Zeit, oder?
Ist zwar sicherlich nicht das hübscheste, aber mein Gott wär billiger...
Hab ne 5Arm-Kurbel, gibts dafür Bashguards?


----------



## Slim_Shady (24. November 2006)

Klar musste aber im MTB Bereich nach suchen 
Spaß bei Seite ich helf dir mal: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...-The-Grind-Kettenschutzscheibe-36Z::2841.html
Kommt halt drauf an wie viele Zähne du hast. Also schnapp dir nen neues Kettenblatt und nen Rockring ca. 80 zusammen denk ich ma...
Hoffe habe geholfen.


----------



## Dude#33 (24. November 2006)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Klar musste aber im MTB Bereich nach suchen
> Spaß bei Seite ich helf dir mal: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...-The-Grind-Kettenschutzscheibe-36Z::2841.html
> Kommt halt drauf an wie viele Zähne du hast. Also schnapp dir nen neues Kettenblatt und nen Rockring ca. 80 zusammen denk ich ma...
> Hoffe habe geholfen.



Ok, hat geholfen... kommt doch wesentlich billiger, sollte ja hoffentlich das KB vor weiteren Schlägen schützen.  Fand ich gar nicht lustig, nur n Miniaufschlag aufs Coping und schon ne Delle drinne...


----------



## [email protected] (21. Dezember 2006)

hallo , ich hätte da so ne frage an euch bmxer bezüglich pegs:

ein kumpelt hat mich angeschrieben und sucht einen guten shop wo er pegs für ne 14ner Bohrung bekommt und die nicht mehr wie 3,5cm im durchmesser haben und schwarz sind. die länge ist ihm egal!

sollten auch stabil sein ...   

TXH leutz


----------



## paule_p2 (21. Dezember 2006)

die WTP toxic slim pegs haben nen durchmesser von 34mm, solltest du bei allen bekannten onlineshops bekommen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (26. Dezember 2006)

sind allgemein schöne geräte. fahr ich auch und bin zufrieden.


----------



## Slim_Shady (27. Dezember 2006)

Hey Leutz will mir Pegs besorgen, evtl. Ti Pegs, aber gibt keine im 14/10 set außer die SNAFU und wollt fragen ob die Adapter überhaupt gut sind...


----------



## paule_p2 (27. Dezember 2006)

für was willst du titan pegs?

spar lieber woanders gewicht...


----------



## Slim_Shady (27. Dezember 2006)

Kannste mir denn ordentlich empfehlen? Sry aber trau den Plaste Pegs nich... Wegen anfänger und so....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathol (27. Dezember 2006)

Auf jeden Fall würde ich "Plastik" Pegs mehr zutrauen als Titanpegs. Titanpegs sind viel zu teuer, halten bestimmt nicht mehr aus als Plastikpegs und sind bestimmt nicht (viel) leichter als die aus Plastikt.
Und wie Paule bereits sagte, solltest du woanders Gewicht sparen. Besonders als Anfänger. Kauf dir einfach ein Paar CrMo Pegs, lern zu Grinden und dann kannst du dir deine Ti Pegs kaufen.


----------



## Slim_Shady (27. Dezember 2006)

UNd welche empiehlt ihr da? Kann ich denn die vonSNAFU nehmen? Ich mein wegen Adapter und so...


----------



## RISE (27. Dezember 2006)

Macneil, Animal, Odyssey und WTP.


----------

